# F1 Grand Prix - Indianapolis



## Palerider (Jun 3, 2006)

I am off to the Formula One US Grand Prix in Indianapolis at the end of the month. This is my thrid trip to the Grand Prix there. Other than dinner at St. Elmos, drinks at the Canterbury, etc. Is there anything I should not miss? Pubs, clothing stores? Any advice from Indiania would be appreciated.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Enjoy the race. I've been to the one at Sepang, Malaysia. Very nice. I prefer open wheel racing.

Cheers,

M8

P.S. Bring back pics for us to see.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Palerider said:


> I am off to the Formula One US Grand Prix in Indianapolis at the end of the month. This is my thrid trip to the Grand Prix there. Other than dinner at St. Elmos, drinks at the Canterbury, etc. Is there anything I should not miss? Pubs, clothing stores? Any advice from Indiania would be appreciated.


WOW! Yes enjoy the race for sure!! Sorry I dont know anything about Indiana but the F1 is something on my wish list for my next "first time" thing to do. Maybe in Monoco...someday perhaps.:icon_smile_big:

Very exciting...indeed.

...from paris


----------



## Palerider (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes M8 and lovemeparis. I will bring back some pics.

A week before the race Indy offers ticket holders a chance to drive their own car on the F1 track, but alas I cannot make it up there a week early (much less bring the car). That, however, is my dream.

lovemeparis, you should indeed get to Monaco if you can. I hear that Grand Prix is quite the event!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Palerider said:


> ...lovemeparis, you should indeed get to Monaco if you can. I hear that Grand Prix is quite the event!


I priced that last year. Yikes! Everything spikes in Monaco for that weekend.

M8


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Palerider said:


> I am off to the Formula One US Grand Prix in Indianapolis at the end of the month. This is my thrid trip to the Grand Prix there. Other than dinner at St. Elmos, drinks at the Canterbury, etc. Is there anything I should not miss? Pubs, clothing stores? Any advice from Indiania would be appreciated.


I'd suggest dinner at The Oceanaire and drinks/entertainment at The Slippery Noodle.

Just noticed date on your post, so I guess I may be late with a suggestion. 
Oh well, maybe next trip!


----------

